# Funny Wife person behavior



## LVO

A lot of us here have these Wife persons that occupy our dwellings with us. Overall wonderful people but at times they exhibit odd behavior. LGD just posted his wife wants to put her minivan in the garage!!! (wow!!!) Others get mad at fires in the microwave.

Let us know of any odd habits your significant other has or funny things they say.

eg. My wife said, "don't you already have a saw?" I smiled at her and said something sweet.....she obviously was having a rough day

-So guys, let 'er rip!


----------



## treefork

Complains that Bill Hays is having yet another contest for the third month in a row and I don't spend time with her anymore. :violin: If I'm not shooting ,cutting bands, building a new shooting system, uploading videos , then I'm on the forum. Well she was serious and I had to back off the shooting and stuff for this month till the smoke blows over so to speak. Things are getting better so it will be back to business as usual before the month ends. :naughty:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Oh man you are really opening a can of worms with this thread.

I think I better leave it alone, given my wife is 20 years younger than me, and way more computer smart than me.

And just if she read anything I typed beyond the stuff I have already said too many times about money.

I would likely die.

Cheers Allan


----------



## dan ford

My lovely wife said she was going to paint herself brown and stick leaves in her hair so maybe I would pay her more attention ! :-D 
Love this thread !!!


----------



## squirrel squasher

Before the slingshot addiction it was air soft. My mom constantly told me to get a different hobbie. So I saw Joerg and started making slingshots, but now she still wants me to have a different hobbie. She says that I am crazy because of the weapons taking up my life.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Go back to airsoft, and super dooper modify yours like mine, to take steel ball ammo, to go clean through double flattened steel cans from 30 meters.

Think that called something like lethalmods.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BC-Slinger

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Oh man you are really opening a can of worms with this thread.
> 
> I think I better leave it alone, given my wife is 20 years younger than me, and way more computer smart than me.
> 
> And just if she read anything I typed beyond the stuff I have already said too many times about money.
> 
> I would likely die.
> 
> Cheers Allan


20 years younger then you Allan... well done my freind  You should at least tell us a little story or two . 

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## quarterinmynose

My wife is pretty undestanding......as long as I put up with endless dogshows. I swear with all the time i spend babysitting dogs while she is away I could have a first rate arsenal built right now.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ummm she is the best ever as a lad;, cooking Thai , japanese, Western like Spag Bol, Carbonara, all my stews, BBQ steaks Tuna casseroles etc.; also keeping the home spotless.

Sex well don't ask, and I will not tell; but eat your hearts out guys.

Although she is University qual. Language teacher/translator Thai. Japanese of course dual Nationality, English and Malay; and NEVER a Bargirl. So although myself much better in the maths, physics, etc. areas; she is much smarter than me in the language, crafty areas.

Cheers Allan


----------



## LVO

quarterinmynose said:


> My wife is pretty undestanding......as long as I put up with endless dogshows. I swear with all the time i spend babysitting dogs while she is away I could have a first rate arsenal built right now.


Now to train the dogs how to sand frames. Or at least bring forks from the woods!

My wife is awesome. She even oohs and ahhhs when I show her a finished slingshot. Pretty sure they all look alike to her.lol


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

old fart typo try lady


----------



## Cjw

That's why I have girl friends. Nobody to tell me what I can and cannot do . I buy what I want when I want it.


----------



## LVO

Lol. Your typos are killing me Allan!


----------



## TxTickPkr

Allan, I'll bet she's better lookin than you too. Guys, I've been married so many times that when I meet a beautiful woman I just offer to buy her a new car and house so we can skip all the lawyers and hard feelings. My current wife claims to be younger than me but I suspect she escaped the Salem Witch trials of Mass. collony in the 1620's. She kind of resembles a grown up Wednesday Adams. All I have learned is that when they ask if this dress or pants makes their a** look big, No dear, I don't think that is what is doing it , is not the right answer. I gota go get her Dyson Vacume ready for her annual ride across he moon Halloween night. :-0


----------



## flipgun

Lady Flipgun KNOWS that there is no hope for me. I have to bathe on a regular basis, go to work and not put my scroll saw on the dining table. Other than that she is good with anything that does not require Bail, paramedics or insurance adjusters.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Well, it's husband in my case  And he has been amazingly tolerant, especially when my early aim issues reduced one wall of the apartment almost to rubble and disposed of a variety of ornaments and light fittings! LoL

But I agree so much with Allan about the joys of a MUCH younger partner


----------



## f00by

Larry, you are entering dangerous territory with this thread 

When my better half complains about mu tools taking up space or my slingshots lying around the house i just reminder how much i enable her shoe fetish


----------



## e~shot

My wife said, she wants perfume which smells like computer, so I can pay an attention. :rofl:


----------



## Tube_Shooter

My wife does not care what I do I can even shoot whilst shes around indoors but I do drop ammo on purpose just to hear her say "I found some ball bearians in the bath room" its so funny hearing that :rofl:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Me: My mate blew up his microwave, drying a fork in it.
Wife: Why didn't he just use a tea-towel?


----------



## leon13

oh oh danger thread !! lol


----------



## tnflipper52

BC-Slinger said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man you are really opening a can of worms with this thread.
> 
> I think I better leave it alone, given my wife is 20 years younger than me, and way more computer smart than me.
> 
> And just if she read anything I typed beyond the stuff I have already said too many times about money.
> 
> I would likely die.
> 
> Cheers Allan
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years younger then you Allan... well done my freind  You should at least tell us a little story or two .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
Click to expand...

Wow, such stamina, quite impressive sir.


----------



## Clever Moniker

My wife supports me in all my slingshot stuff. She asks me how my natural is coming along, if I should stain it more, clear coat etc. Yesterday she asked if she could spend time looking at forks on the forum. She even ties my bands for me!!


----------



## LVO

Ties bands! Hats off, buddy!

Although I think she's got her eyes on a $500 purse and she's softening you up!


----------



## SmilingFury

I am rather new to slingshots after having returned to them for the first time since my childhood, but my wife has dealt with my obsessions pretty well. According to her I collect hobbies that collect stuff. Fishing, poker, golf, folding knives, athletic sneaker addiction, and now slingshots have all caused ridiculous collections to be created. My wife really enjoys teasing me but at the same time she accepts my standard excuse for most of my collections... ... " I need it for the zombie apocalypse" . 
Fishing gear? We need to eat when the zombies come and fishing is quiet. Poker? We need to do something while hiding from the zombies, don't we? Golf? "Are you kidding? This is a bag of heavy metalheaded sticks! " Folding knives? I just give her a look and she lets that one go. Sneakers? Hey, you gotta run from the zombies in comfort don't ya? And now slingshots, she didn't even ask when she saw me shopping online. She just said " I am going shopping". Great woman, great best friend, great enabler! Lol


----------



## toolmantf99

My wife had the audacity to be upset with me for decorating the back of her SUV with sawdust from 11 different exotic woods after she parked it directly behind the tablesaw! How is this my fault?


----------



## Clever Moniker

LVO said:


> Ties bands! Hats off, buddy!
> 
> Although I think she's got her eyes on a $500 purse and she's softening you up!


Haha, if you only knew! She hates anything expensive... On top of all that awesome stuff, she loves a good video game, and good beer! She just offered to take a sexy-ish pic with the slingshot for the forum.

Now, I don't know if I'd let her do that! lol


----------



## Davidka

Clever Moniker said:


> She even ties my bands for me!!


tying the bands... that's a super idea! I'll ask mine (although there is always an option she'll tie them around my neck)...

:rofl:


----------



## NaturalACE

My wife just rolled her yes with the most recent fork, "how many do you need?"
Me, "As many forks of there are on trees. "
My wife "boys will be boys."


----------



## Clever Moniker

Told you guys I had a cool wife! Them Canadian chicks are awesome. Nice slingshot eh? 

View attachment 41315


View attachment 41316


----------



## LVO

Ummm.... uh, .....nice shooter?

Dude, she sure seems like a keeper!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Wife: What's that smell?
Me: it's BLO.
Wife: What's BLO.
Me: Boiled linseed oil
Wife: Out the house now.
Me: <sigh> yes dear.


----------



## PorkChopSling

3:30am
Wife: what are you doing?
Me: sanding (sitting in the dark with a head lamp on my head and a bandana on my face)
Wife: stop blinding me with at light! what do you need to sand at this hour? (She sees what's in my hand) oh, never mind, have fun. Hey, that better be the one for me. (Turns around and goes back to bed)

She gave up on limiting my slingshot intake a few months ago and decide to join in the fun.


----------



## Flatband

I have more slingshots then she has shoes-so I guess she's cool! :king:


----------



## AZ Stinger

a few weeks back my wife gave me the ultimatum slingshots or her, it was the longest three days of my life


----------



## All Buns Glazing

LOL - high five on also marrying a red head!


----------



## Clever Moniker

All Buns Glazing said:


> LOL - high five on also marrying a red head!


Haha, here is the whole pic with her awesome hair. She styled it 80's style!

View attachment 41363


----------



## Quercusuber

e~shot said:


> My wife said, she wants perfume which smells like computer, so I can pay an attention. :rofl:


LOL!!!!!


----------



## toolmantf99

Clever Moniker said:


> Told you guys I had a cool wife! Them Canadian chicks are awesome. Nice slingshot eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife2.jpg


Good thing you pointed out there was a slingshot in the photos...missed it for awhile! Got a redhead myself :naughty:


----------



## Beanflip

Clever Moniker said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - high five on also marrying a red head!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, here is the whole pic with her awesome hair. She styled it 80's style!
> 
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Wife.jpg
Click to expand...

 You lucky dog.


----------



## NaturalACE

As I hold up a recent modification:
"So that's what you work on when you disappear into the garage and then come to bed at 2am..."


----------



## Bard

My wife is getting a new pistol next month, so weaseling a slingshot out of the deal was pretty easy. Gotta love a woman who enjoys shooting!


----------



## DougDynasty

I got the sexiest slinga in the world boys


----------



## All Buns Glazing

... I'd consider divorce after her grip in the top photo.


----------



## DougDynasty

Lol she doesn't really shoot but she supports me


----------



## Haze

All Buns Glazing said:


> ... I'd consider divorce after her grip in the top photo.


After looking at the second photo I'd change my mind.


----------



## DougDynasty

Lol true


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah buns ya haven't seen my wife yet, and not likely to either mate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Spectre

Clever Moniker and Fishdoug...

you guys are LIARS!

I can't see ANY slingshot on those photos!

:lol:

just kidding... you guys are lucky to have a wife that fully understand that boys will be boys and boys will always have toys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clever Moniker

FishDoug said:


> I got the sexiest slinga in the world boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Rockin' wife you got there man! I dunno, but a chick with a slingshot is just hot. 



Spectre said:


> Clever Moniker and Fishdoug...
> 
> you guys are LIARS!
> 
> I can't see ANY slingshot on those photos!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> just kidding... you guys are lucky to have a wife that fully understand that boys will be boys and boys will always have toys! :thumbsup:


Haha, I don't see the slingshot either.

This thread has been so hijacked!


----------



## Spectre

LVO said:


> Ties bands! Hats off, buddy!
> 
> Although I think she's got her eyes on a $500 purse and she's softening you up!


Now that sounds a LOT like my wife..

funny thing is.. if she doesn't do something like that whenever she wants something badly, I began to worry.. is she not feeling well? whatever happens to physical bribery? :what:

Women are made to be loved, not understood ~ Oscar Wilde



Clever Moniker said:


> Haha, I don't see the slingshot either.
> 
> This thread has been so hijacked!


We'll just tell the mods that they have to put on 3D glasses to see it, so they don't move it to General Off Topic :naughty:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah buns ya haven't seen my wife yet, and not likely to either mate.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Yeah, I saw her in a video briefly on your YouTube I think. Can't remember which one?


----------



## Clever Moniker

Damn, got moved to General Off Topic! I think women and, with, about, or relating to slingshots is very on topic though!


----------



## bigron

Clever Moniker said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ties bands! Hats off, buddy!
> 
> Although I think she's got her eyes on a $500 purse and she's softening you up!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, if you only knew! She hates anything expensive... On top of all that awesome stuff, she loves a good video game, and good beer! She just offered to take a sexy-ish pic with the slingshot for the forum.
> 
> Now, I don't know if I'd let her do that! lol
Click to expand...

oh go ahead and let her, we will only look with one eye open and only with the hopes of seeing a really awesome slingshot i promise :naughty: :nerd:


----------



## bigron

Clever Moniker said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - high five on also marrying a red head!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, here is the whole pic with her awesome hair. She styled it 80's style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife.jpg
Click to expand...

you are a lucky lucky man :shocked: tell mrs moniker thanks and welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## reset

All Buns Glazing said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah buns ya haven't seen my wife yet, and not likely to either mate.
> 
> Cheers Allan
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw her in a video briefly on your YouTube I think. Can't remember which one?
Click to expand...

Yup i remember you showing her too but i thought it was in a photo.


----------



## treefork

All Buns Glazing said:


> ... I'd consider divorce after her grip in the top photo.


I think she may of picked up shooting form by studying your avatar. lol


----------



## RGNY

just getting back into slingshots, the wife asks me "what are you going to do with that, Dennis the Menace?".

i told her i was going to get my eye back, cull the squirrel population and eat them.

"ok, but i don't want to see the carcasses."

agreed.


----------



## muddog15

I wish I could get my wife to do some things with me, like shoot our SS together, she might be a happier person if I could get her off her a## and nose out of the damm TV. She will do stuff with her daughters but noooo not me. All she does with me is bit&& piss and moan about how terrible I am. And everything is my fault including whatever she bit** at me about. So we just stay away from each other. I bought her a SS, a gun, a bow, we have a membership to the local gun/archery range, she used to love to shoot her toys, but she won't get off her as#. She goes to work and comes home to take her bad day out on me. I'm disabled, but have a trust for an income so it's not like she is paying the bills or supporting me or anything. Pretty much when shes off work I go my way & she goes her's. The grandkids are of course in school now so I do a lot by myself. I miss the person she used to be. A couple of the grandkids and I go camping in winter I've tried to get her to go every time we go but she always says it's to cold. Even when the weather is going to be mild. She used to love to go camping, she started to go to night clubs with one of her daughters. Her adult kids go too, I hate those places, so something is going on that I don't know about and she lies if I bring it up. Talk about a divorce in the making after something like 20 years. I think the only reason we stay together is because of the grandkids, I have told her I'm not staying around if we break up. The mountains,,,, , somewhere,,, , have been calling my name for years.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sorry I, see my 3rd correct one screwed up


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sorry I screwed up see my next correct one.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

muddog15 said:


> I wish I could get my wife to do some things with me, like shoot our SS together, she might be a happier person if I could get her off her a## and nose out of the damm TV. She will do stuff with her daughters but noooo not me. All she does with me is bit&& piss and moan about how terrible I am. And everything is my fault including whatever she bit** at me about. So we just stay away from each other. I bought her a SS, a gun, a bow, we have a membership to the local gun/archery range, she used to love to shoot her toys, but she won't get off her as#. She goes to work and comes home to take her bad day out on me. I'm disabled, but have a trust for an income so it's not like she is paying the bills or supporting me or anything. Pretty much when shes off work I go my way & she goes her's. The grandkids are of course in school now so I do a lot by myself. I miss the person she used to be. A couple of the grandkids and I go camping in winter I've tried to get her to go every time we go but she always says it's to cold. Even when the weather is going to be mild. She used to love to go camping, she started to go to night clubs with one of her daughters. Her adult kids go too, I hate those places, so something is going on that I don't know about and she lies if I bring it up. Talk about a divorce in the making after something like 20 years. I think the only reason we stay together is because of the grandkids, I have told her I'm not staying around if we break up. The mountains,,,, , somewhere,,, , have been calling my name for years.


Ah the good, the bad, and the ugly.

The for better, or worse;richer or poorer; in sickness & in health bit; some of em never get.

One can but hope the good times outweigh the bad; best of luck is about the best any of us can ever wish you; being differently abled myself given I will never admit to being disabled; I guess i can sympathize a bit more than most, as my wife is my 24/7 carer.

All the Best Allan


----------



## e~shot

*Mrs. e~shot*: Can we use Tru-oil for cupboards and other furnitures

*e~shot*: No dear, it is only for guns and slingshots


----------



## All Buns Glazing

My wife giggled today when I pulled out my PFS from the drawer saying "It's such a cute little slingshot".

I felt slightly emasculated.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dang I wish that I had something funny to share....

Other than my wife would no longer hold a bamboo pole with a marking pen taped on, to make marks for me to shoot.
Since I kept hitting her pole as she tried to make a mark my outdoor target range from the balcony.

About the only other thing, given the current domestic crisis; would be Thai/Japanese wife here actually ever telling the truth about anything.
That would be a find, which would only prove the exception to the rule of deceipt.

My appologies in advance for any angst my post here may cause to any forum members.

Also my personal best wishes to all for 2014, and even better shooting of their slingshots, than this year has been.

Cheers Allan


----------



## IanW

My wife sees my slingshots, me trying different bands on them, etc and every time just shakes her head and walks away with a pitying look in her eyes.


----------



## Imperial

All Buns Glazing said:


> My wife giggled today when I pulled out my PFS from the drawer saying "It's such a cute little slingshot".
> 
> I felt slightly emasculated.


i want to make a bedroom joke, but i dont want to insult the pfs


----------



## flipgun

Imperial said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife giggled today when I pulled out my PFS from the drawer saying "It's such a cute little slingshot".
> 
> I felt slightly emasculated.
> 
> 
> 
> i want to make a bedroom joke, but i dont want to insult the pfs
Click to expand...

One should always be glad when their pickle fork makes the Lady giggle. :headbang:


----------



## Imperial

flipgun said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife giggled today when I pulled out my PFS from the drawer saying "It's such a cute little slingshot".
> 
> I felt slightly emasculated.
> 
> 
> 
> i want to make a bedroom joke, but i dont want to insult the pfs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One should always be glad when their pickle fork makes the Lady giggle. :headbang:
Click to expand...

even in its diminutive size, it can do the job of its full sized colleague


----------



## flipgun

Imperial said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife giggled today when I pulled out my PFS from the drawer saying "It's such a cute little slingshot".
> 
> I felt slightly emasculated.
> 
> 
> 
> i want to make a bedroom joke, but i dont want to insult the pfs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One should always be glad when their pickle fork makes the Lady giggle. :headbang:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in its diminutive size, it can do the job of its full sized colleague
Click to expand...

Not the size, but how you use it. :banana:


----------



## Cjw

That's what people with small pickle forks always say.????


----------



## Tentacle Toast

If an unpleasant odor (say from a skunk, or exhaust from a jalopy) seeps into the closed up car, my "SO" decides opening the window will solve the problem, despite the fact that it only makes it worse 100% of the time. "oh, that car ahead of us STINKS!" [Detectable, but not overpowering]...window goes down..utter inundation. Lesson NEVER learned.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL, I've got a trick that gets em' off your nuts about leaving the seat up; agree that you'll make sure to put it down if they remember to put it up...initially you'll be greeted with flustered looks & sounds effects, but they drop it quick.

A funny/a-hole-ish story right quick here too; when my daughter's mother was pregnant, she had 5-6 of her friends over for lunch. I was the only man present. I can't remember how far along she was, but she was at that stage where she was pretty much living in the bathroom...she had to "pee" about every 8 minutes. At any rate, she just got back & sat down with much fanfare, when one of her friends piped up with "oh, men should be the ones to give birth" and "they've got it SOO easy" to thunderous backing from the rest of the gaggle. Having at this point already bitten my tongue through more than a fair amount of bashing, I shot THIS bullseye from the hip...I said "What are you TALKING about?! Do you know how much time & money goes into planting that seed? The birthing process is the LEAST you can do for us!" They didn't like that one bit, but as if by queue, a friend of mine called me up AT THAT VERY MOMENT, & I excused myself to take the call, then slipped out the front door...I still laugh when I think about it, though quietly, on account it still gets me in trouble...


----------



## Imperial




----------

